
All prisons are private prisons now - danso
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2016/aug/18/all-prisons-are-private-prisons-ii/
======
jdpigeon
The fed just stated they are going to stop using private prisons. GEO's stock
price has plummeted.

